
Mike Bloomberg gave PR help to the billionaire family behind the opioid crisis - AndrewBissell
https://www.propublica.org/article/bloomberg-sacklers-opioid-crisis-public-relations
======
tryitnow
This is worth the read. Regardless of how you feel about Bloomberg, the
article reveals a lot about how elites work together to "protect" one another.
My impression is that the elites who do this don't consider it "bad", any one
of us would probably behave the same way and convince ourselves we had the
best intention.

However, the net effect is to create a deeply skewed picture of reality.

